# 2,000 sq ft HO scale layout - mountain range



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning stage 1 of app 2,000 sq ft of a large HO scale layout(total estimated to come close to 10,000 sq ft). I need some advice on the following.

My track starts at a 9" height and reaches 21" at the highest point. I am planning to use the Woodland Scenics risers. Is this the best option. How do you make the risers secure at such a height? 

The layout will also have a digital car system? Has anyone used the Faller system?

Rgds
Christo


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like you are thinking of using a flat bench with risers? 

Maybe consider an open frame, with little riser legs, and mount the subroadbed to that. (I forget the name of this method, but Pat / Prospect123 will know - as will others)

Will make wiring / track laying / scenerying 1billion times easier. 

You'll have to do a little math to get the grade right, but it'll be worth it - and cheaper than buying WS risers too.

Consider the flyscreen and plaster method for the mountains - looks awesome! 

Can link it up the techniques if you need to see some other layouts that've used it.


----------



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

Thanks mate. You got me thinking different. Will keep in touch.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You said the track height will be 9" to 21". Is this measureing from the floor?


----------



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

Nope it's 9" off the table top and the track will wind up to 21".


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi, Christo,

You're about halfway around the world, so availability of materials may differ. Keep that in mind. Also, "best" is a relative term. As with every option, there is a tradeoff between cost, time, and quality.

The primary drawback to the Woodland Scenics products is their cost, and for you, maybe shipping time and cost as well.

That said, the WS Subterrain System products are just about idiot proof. They will go together quickly and eliminate many of the most common errors of incorporating grades. There are 3 products: *risers*, which are a fixed height (from 1/2" to 4"); *inclines*, a continuous 2%, 3%, or 4% slope over the length of the product (usually 8'), and *incline starters*, which is basically just the first 2' length of the incline, and is used in conjunction with risers to continuously gain height. Incline starters are more versatile, but with the lengths you're talking about, you will be using more than one set of inclines anyway. There are some excellent videos and photos on the Woodland Scenics site, which you should probably review.

I have used all of these products, and like everything about them except the price. For most of us, the problem with inclines isn't doing the math, it's cutting your material to the correct size to obtain the results. The WS products take this effort out of the project, which for me is a great benefit. Also, I can save some money by using extruded foam insulating boards in place of risers, but that product may not be available in Sri Lanka.

The risers are very sturdy. I have places with 8" of risers stacked, and it's very stable (they're fastened with hot glue). The terrain surrounding the risers will give them some support as well.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Christo

Check out this thread by Prospect193 (not prospect123)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10074


Shows a bit of the layout construction with frame + risers... And mountain forming with the flyscreen + plaster.


----------



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

Thks Broox.


----------

